# HR22 died and was replaced by HR21



## M$GUY (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry for multiple postings, but this needs to be known to ALL HR22 owners.

If you have an HR22 that dies, BEWARE! DirecTV WILL send you an HR21 to replace it with unless you specifically request an HR22 to replace your brand new HR22 through their logistics.

I got an HR22 last Wednesday when I had it installed. I specifically requested the HR22 on the order, and the installer got me one. It died Monday morning. The guide was acting flaky, and not populating, so I reset it, and that was the last time I have seen the blue ring light up on it. The magica smoke clearly came out of something.

I called in for a replacement, and they assured me it would show up in two days. HA.. they didn't even ship it until Tuesday (remember I called them on Monday morning). So it arrived today.

I open the box, and look and it is an HR21. A refurbished one. I called them back and asked what the deal was and she puts me on hold then comes back and says, "The HR22 receiver is a SPECIAL ORDER item. I have to escalate this to Logistics through my supervisor. It will take up to 8 days to receive."

HUH? Special order? WHAT????  

So I made them "special" order an HR22 and explained that this is NOT A SPECIAL ORDER since DirecTV sells the device, and the installer BROUGHT ONE TO ME when asked, and that DirecTV should change their philosophy on what does or does not constitute a special order. I also requested a credit for the inconvenience of having to go through this twice.

Total credit issued: $5.00 off my base package for 3 months.

Replacing a brand new model with the previous model is absolute crap. All I can say is that this HR21 BETTER WORK!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BEWARE: Even if you request an HR22, there's no guarantee you'll get one. They will replace boxes with whatever is available.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> BEWARE: Even if you request an HR22, there's no guarantee you'll get one. They will replace boxes with whatever is available.


That is what I have always heard as well, especially with HR20 vs. HR21. But with them saying it is a special order for the HR22 I wonder if they are having it as a separate sku they can guarantee?


----------



## M$GUY (Oct 3, 2008)

Criminy, I am glad I plugged this HR21 into my UPS... I have had TWO (Edit: SHEESH, make that 11 now) brownouts while it is downloading software.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Grentz said:


> That is what I have always heard as well, especially with HR20 vs. HR21. But with them saying it is a special order for the HR22 I wonder if they are having it as a separate sku they can guarantee?


Perhaps, but I think it was probably just a CSR that wanted to get him off the phone.


----------



## M$GUY (Oct 3, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Perhaps, but I think it was probably just a CSR that wanted to get him off the phone.


Uh, no, I just don't take no for an answer. Ever. I told her to do whatever it took to get me the same model that I had. Anything else is unacceptable. Would YOU settle for HALF the recording capacity just because they said so? Didn't think so.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh gawd, here we go again. :icon_dumm


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

M$GUY said:


> Uh, no, I just don't take no for an answer. Ever. I told her to do whatever it took to get me the same model that I had. Anything else is unacceptable. Would YOU settle for HALF the recording capacity just because they said so? Didn't think so.


Half? :scratchin


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

I was told by a rep I talked to recently that they Mother D* can not ship you an HR22 because they don't have them even listed in their inventory sheets (this is what I was told by the CS rep I talked to) ... This is at the 1-800 number ... 

I had to buy mine at Best buy, same $$$ so who cares, and mine came with a 64RB remote batteries shrink wrapped not installed, box still sealed with the D* seal on the bottom, everything brand spanking new as I took it from the box myself. It didn't come through the door out of the box. Anytime i ever got a reciever directly from the service tech truck it was always in a brand new sealed box, everything new. 

I guess these *******s are taking the same position as Comcast has had for years and recycling junk equipment over and over and over again. They have taken a few different stances lately in the way they address issues related to the protection plan as well (see my other related post on the High Def board)

The HR22 is 100 hours HD capable and I think the HR20's and 21's are 50 so yeah half would be correct as last time I looked 50 was half of a 100 unless your Sarah Palen then it can be whatever you want it to be ...


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Half? :scratchin


Yes, half:

HR21 has 300GB - 100GB reserved = 200GB
HR22 has 500GB - 100GB reserved = 400GB


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

M$GUY said:


> Uh, no, I just don't take no for an answer. Ever. I told her to do whatever it took to get me the same model that I had. Anything else is unacceptable. Would YOU settle for HALF the recording capacity just because they said so? Didn't think so.


D* needs to change this policy at least for the first 30-90 days. You should be able to get the same HR that you had, particularly if you bought(leased) your on HR at retail from BB or Costco. It is BS that they "can't control what model is shipped to you" the could and should, they just choose not to. Now after 30-90 days maybe from and inventory management policy getting what ever is shipped is a little more understandable.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Oh gawd, here we go again. :icon_dumm


 With my HR22 being a "retail unit" I would want one as a replacement. I know how it works bro. I would still want an HR22 as the replacememtn for an HR22. Yes cause of the bigger HDD. Now I would even go as far as to go to BB or CC and buiy a new one if needed, or just retire one. Even still to D* they are all just HDVR+ units. I know I know......let the bashing begin


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Half? :scratchin


Yea he's right. I have both, and its half


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Yea he's right. I have both, and its half


Well - the HR22 has a 500 GB hard drive, and the HR21 has a 300 or 350 GB hard drive.... don't think it is half. Someone please correct this!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You could always ask if they will credit you for the cost if you go and buy your own from BB/Costco.

I think it is BS as well, but their system is obviously not setup for individual models, it is setup for lines (SD, SD-DVR, HD, HD-DVR) and they send whatever is on hand/in stock.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> Well - the HR22 has a 500 GB hard drive, and the HR21 has a 300 or 350 GB hard drive.... don't think it is half. Someone please correct this!


It is about half because of this:


Smuuth said:


> Yes, half:
> 
> HR21 has 300GB - 100GB reserved = 200GB
> HR22 has 500GB - 100GB reserved = 400GB


(HR21 has 320gb, HR20 has 300gb for the most part)


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> Well - the HR22 has a 500 GB hard drive, and the HR21 has a 300 or 350 GB hard drive.... don't think it is half. Someone please correct this!


 Just look at the recording times.....about 50hrs to 100 hrs. Yes it is about half. Yes I have them both. Really I have 4 hrxx's. Yes the HR22 is slower than my HR20. Point is that I would want an HR22 as a replecemt.If I wanted anther HR21 I would have gotten it from D*. The bigger HDD is handy. Much more room for movies and stuff for Sunday morning.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> Well - the HR22 has a 500 GB hard drive, and the HR21 has a 300 or 350 GB hard drive.... don't think it is half. Someone please correct this!


No matter what the hard drive size the there is ≈100GB reserved for Directv and the OS.

The HR21s have a 320GB drive which leaves ≈200GB of space where the 500GB drive will have about 400GB or twice the space.

If you install a 1TB eSATA drive you will have ≈900GB of space for recordings or approx. 4½ times the space.

BTW...
HR20 - 300GB drive
HR21 - 320GB drive
HR22 - 500GB drive

Mike


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> No matter what the hard drive size the there is ≈100GB reserved for Directv and the OS.
> 
> The HR21s have a 320GB drive which leaves ≈200GB of space where the 500GB drive will have about 400GB or twice the space.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sometimes predictions are just too easy. It's a shame that DirecTV just never seems to think things through...especially when it comes to customer service issues.

To the OP I'm sorry for your hassle, but honestly on things like this it's just to be expected from DirecTV.



Ken S said:


> Reading this and I realized we're going to see a whole new type of complaints...the customers that purchase an HR22 with 500GB have it go bad and get a refurb HR20/21 sent as a replacement by DirecTV.





Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's deal with that if it happens. We don't need to borrow problems from the future.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1759107&highlight=HR22#post1759107


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> No matter what the hard drive size the there is ≈100GB reserved for Directv and the OS.
> 
> The HR21s have a 320GB drive which leaves ≈200GB of space where the 500GB drive will have about 400GB or twice the space.
> 
> ...


Many of the HR20s had 320GB drives like the HR21s. I think Pace used the 300GB drives early on. The HR20s that I've seen have all had 320GB drives.

Of course, after the OS and other partition are deducted there is about 285GB of available space (with a 320GB drive) of which DirecTV deducts an amount for Movies Now, showcases, etc.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> BTW...
> HR20 - 300GB drive
> HR21 - 320GB drive
> HR22 - 500GB drive


My HR20 came with a 320 GB disk. I know because it is sitting in a drawer after I took it out of the HR20 a year ago in order to drop a 750 GB disk in it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> My HR20 came with a 320 GB disk. I know because it is sitting in a drawer after I took it out of the HR20 a year ago in order to drop a 750 GB disk in it.


I have a HR20-700 I received in Jan '07 and although I've never opened it (lease don't ya know), it is supposed to have a 300GB drive.

However, the HR20-100 did come with the 320GB

Since the amount used by Directv/OS is ≈100GB I'm not sure the extra 20GB actually makes that much of a difference.

Mike


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Back on Topic. The HR22 does have a bigger HDD. If you went out and spent your $200 would you want an HR21 with the smaller HDD? Since I have them all I say no I wouldn't. I would want what "I bought" as a replacement. Either that or a refund. Now if D* brought it to me or sent it to me "free". Than it wouldn't matter. I wouldn't have gone out and "bought" or "leased" the unit I wanted. That's how I see this.* To clarify the HR22 has DOUBLE the recording space *available to you with out changing your HDD or adding an external enclosure.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Back on Topic. The HR22 does have a bigger HDD. If you went out and spent your $200 would you want an HR21 with the smaller HDD? Since I have them all I say no I wouldn't. I would want what "I bought" as a replacement. Either that or a refund. Now if D* brought it to me or sent it to me "free". Than it wouldn't matter. I wouldn't have gone out and "bought" or "leased" the unit I wanted. That's how I see this.* To clarify the HR22 has DOUBLE the recording space *available to you with out changing your HDD or adding an external enclosure.


Without a doubt, Directv should replace a receiver with one with the same capabilities.

Mike


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> .* To clarify the HR22 has DOUBLE the recording space *available to you with out changing your HDD or adding an external enclosure.


this is true, even though the hard drive isnt double the size........
(because of the 100gb reserved space)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Back to the original discussion....if someone has an HR22 which has more recording space then if replaced they should replace it with an HR22 and not give an older model with less recording space.

This is similar in issue to those with an HR20 that used OTA and then get an HR21 replacement, no OTA. At least there DirecTV can ship them an AM21 for OTA and thus they don't lose any capability. But with hard drive space there's really nothing they can do other then ship you out another HR22.

I like the lease program, but this is where it breaks down when there are differences in models, in particular hard drive space. DirecTV needs to get a better handle on this and replace with like equipment.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Back to the original discussion....if someone has an HR22 which has more recording space then if replaced they should replace it with an HR22 and not give an older model with less recording space.
> 
> This is similar in issue to those with an HR20 that used OTA and then get an HR21 replacement, no OTA. At least there DirecTV can ship them an AM21 for OTA and thus they don't lose any capability. But with hard drive space there's really nothing they can do other then ship you out another HR22.
> 
> I like the lease program, but this is where it breaks down when there are differences in models, in particular hard drive space. DirecTV needs to get a better handle on this and replace with like equipment.


 I hear ya. A guy like me would probably go out and buy a new one  . If I couldn't get what I wanted back. The good thing is mine all work  . All 4 Hrxx's are up right now and completely operational. Hopefully it will stay that way


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

> To clarify the HR22 has DOUBLE the recording space available to you with out changing your HDD or adding an external enclosure.


and don't forget the RF capable remote - I just looked at my remote and it's a 64RB, not sure how that happened as I'm told by others that have the HR22 the remote they got was 64R no back lighted feature, oh well I'm happy ...

Now anyone that wants a 64RB can purchase one of the NFL edition remotes that have back lighting capability for $30 on the D* web site and you get to choose your NFL team logo if it's still available. That's actually not a bad deal as the price in best buy is around the same or more for a plain one.

If you have an older version HR20 or 21 better check the back for the RF ant input before you go spending $30 -:eek2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Back to the original discussion....if someone has an HR22 which has more recording space then if replaced they should replace it with an HR22 and not give an older model with less recording space.
> 
> This is similar in issue to those with an HR20 that used OTA and then get an HR21 replacement, no OTA. At least there DirecTV can ship them an AM21 for OTA and thus they don't lose any capability. But with hard drive space there's really nothing they can do other then ship you out another HR22.
> 
> I like the lease program, but this is where it breaks down when there are differences in models, in particular hard drive space. DirecTV needs to get a better handle on this and replace with like equipment.


If the OP was a member of the Protection Plan, he would have probably gotten an HR22 in return. Their replacement policy states something like "equal to or better than". I just got off the phone with the PP and they assured me that a 22 would be replaced with a 22. Do I believe them totally? No. But I've never really had a problem with the PP and I'm inclined to take them at their word.

Rich


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I have a HR20-700 I received in Jan '07 and although I've never opened it (lease don't ya know), it is supposed to have a 300GB drive.
> 
> However, the HR20-100 did come with the 320GB
> 
> ...


20GB more in addition to 200GB available to the user (from a 300GB disk) is 10% more recording space by my calculations. I wouldn't call that insignificant.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> Back to the original discussion....if someone has an HR22 which has more recording space then if replaced they should replace it with an HR22 and not give an older model with less recording space.
> 
> This is similar in issue to those with an HR20 that used OTA and then get an HR21 replacement, no OTA. At least there DirecTV can ship them an AM21 for OTA and thus they don't lose any capability. But with hard drive space there's really nothing they can do other then ship you out another HR22.
> 
> I like the lease program, but this is where it breaks down when there are differences in models, in particular hard drive space. DirecTV needs to get a better handle on this and replace with like equipment.


I actually had to fight to get am am21 when my hr20 died last month. had to get retention and case management involved.


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't even get D* to replace my dead HR22 without a service call. I was on the phone for 45 minutes trying to get them to undestand it's the receiver. They think it's my wiring that's causing my HR22 to not boot up. Nevermind the fact that my other two DVR's work fine. They want somebody to come out and take a look, but I don't want to sit around for 4 hours for someone to come out and say, yeah you need a new box. Apparently since I just got it, they don't want to replace it yet. I'm going to try and call again, this is crazy. At this point I'll take an HR21, although I certainly deserve an HR22 since I paid for it. Sorry for the rant.....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> and don't forget the RF capable remote - I just looked at my remote and it's a 64RB, not sure how that happened as I'm told by others that have the HR22 the remote they got was 64R no back lighted feature, oh well I'm happy ...
> 
> Now anyone that wants a 64RB can purchase one of the NFL edition remotes that have back lighting capability for $30 on the D* web site and you get to choose your NFL team logo if it's still available. That's actually not a bad deal as the price in best buy is around the same or more for a plain one.
> 
> If you have an older version HR20 or 21 better check the back for the RF ant input before you go spending $30 -:eek2:


Most HR21s and many HR20s came with RF remotes anyways. Also the NFL remotes come with the antenna too, at least that is what it used to say on the Directv website (have not checked in awhile).


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

Janney66 said:


> I can't even get D* to replace my dead HR22 without a service call. I was on the phone for 45 minutes trying to get them to undestand it's the receiver. They think it's my wiring that's causing my HR22 to not boot up. Nevermind the fact that my other two DVR's work fine. They want somebody to come out and take a look, but I don't want to sit around for 4 hours for someone to come out and say, yeah you need a new box. Apparently since I just got it, they don't want to replace it yet. I'm going to try and call again, this is crazy. At this point I'll take an HR21, although I certainly deserve an HR22 since I paid for it. Sorry for the rant.....


"I feel your pain" - as Bill Clinton used to say. I have posted on here and the other forums about D* new approach to CS and Protection plan problems but my posts have been met with comments such as these -

"Well I haven't had any problems"
"No problems here"

blah, blah, blah - it seems these people need to have a bad experience in the first person in order TO GET IT - as long as things work for them they don't care about the problems of others ... It's "The ME" generation - "Me, mine, what I have - who cares about you"

This generations motto and D* newest approach to customer service, as follows: - Make the most amount of money, for the least amount of effort, in the quickest amount of time, provide no CS, and hook up an electronic gatekeeper to all incoming calls, frustrate the **** out of people with the gatekeeper so they eventually hang up and give up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Janney66 said:


> I can't even get D* to replace my dead HR22 without a service call. I was on the phone for 45 minutes trying to get them to undestand it's the receiver. They think it's my wiring that's causing my HR22 to not boot up. Nevermind the fact that my other two DVR's work fine. They want somebody to come out and take a look, but I don't want to sit around for 4 hours for someone to come out and say, yeah you need a new box. Apparently since I just got it, they don't want to replace it yet. I'm going to try and call again, this is crazy. At this point I'll take an HR21, although I certainly deserve an HR22 since I paid for it. Sorry for the rant.....


If you had the Protection Plan you would not have to go thru this. I called them yesterday and they assured me that a 22 would be replaced by a 22. "Equal to or better than" is how they word it in the agreement for the PP (or words to that effect).

Rich


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> If you had the Protection Plan you would not have to go thru this. I called them yesterday and they assured me that a 22 would be replaced by a 22. "Equal to or better than" is how they word it in the agreement for the PP (or words to that effect).
> 
> Rich


Maybe so, but I just bought this...you would think this would be covered under a warranty. Normally I'd return it to the store, but of course this is "leased" so I can't. I'm not trying to be negative here, but I'm just frustrated. I love DirecTV, I love the quality of the picture, the channels offered, and the competitive pricing. What I can't stand is the Customer Service. I wish I could talk to someone on the phone who isn't just reading from a book.


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I hear ya. A guy like me would probably go out and buy a new one  . If I couldn't get what I wanted back. The good thing is mine all work  . All 4 Hrxx's are up right now and completely operational. Hopefully it will stay that way


First of all, I agree that if you have an HR22 it should be replaced by an HR22. But that said, it would cost you less in the long run to buy an external ESATA hard drive (or swap out the internal drive) of whatever size you wish, than buying a new HR22 that will come with another 2 year commitment. 

Amazing that you would opt for door number 2 (e.g., going out and buying a new HR22) given the 2 year hidden commitment cost.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Janney66 said:


> Maybe so, but I just bought this...you would think this would be covered under a warranty. Normally I'd return it to the store, but of course this is "leased" so I can't. I'm not trying to be negative here, but I'm just frustrated. I love DirecTV, I love the quality of the picture, the channels offered, and the competitive pricing. What I can't stand is the Customer Service. I wish I could talk to someone on the phone who isn't just reading from a book.


Join the PP. They seem to know what they are talking about most of the time. I think you can join for about $15 or so and then you will be taken care of. As for the "warranty", you can see how much good that does.

A lot of people on the forum think the PP is just another way for D* to make money. The way these things break down, they must be losing money on it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

boxster99t said:


> First of all, I agree that if you have an HR22 it should be replaced by an HR22. But that said, it would cost you less in the long run to buy an external ESATA hard drive (or swap out the internal drive) of whatever size you wish, than buying a new HR22 that will come with another 2 year commitment.
> 
> Amazing that you would opt for door number 2 (e.g., going out and buying a new HR22) given the 2 year hidden commitment cost.


Perhaps he meant he has a lot of disposable money. And if he does, he certainly wouldn't care about the commitment cost. If something better comes along, I'm gonna opt out and I won't care what the cost is.

Yesterday was a good example of what we have been going thru for the past two years. Wake up in the morning and have seven unresponsive HRs. How do they manage to screw things up so badly?

But there is no better choice for the kind of recording I do. Believe me, I have checked.

Rich


----------



## richlee (Aug 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Join the PP. They seem to know what they are talking about most of the time. I think you can join for about $15 or so and then you will be taken care of. As for the "warranty", you can see how much good that does.
> 
> A lot of people on the forum think the PP is just another way for D* to make money. The way these things break down, they must be losing money on it.
> 
> Rich


Are you referring to the Protection Plan offered by D*?
Doesn't that cost $5.99 per month?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NOYB111 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a similiar problem. My HR20-100 (I think that was the model) with the OTA tuner built in. That died for the SECOND TIME in a year, so I called, they told me my LNB was bad and tried to charge me a $79.99 service call to fix it. I did some trouble shooting of my own and convinced them it had nothing to do with my dish. They said, 'thank you for doing that', (which means thank you for knowing more than us). They sent me out a replacement which was a refurbed HR21-700. You could tell it didnt look new plus it didnt have the OTA tuner or RF remote capability. I was pissed and called back and yelled and they offered me the AM21 and I said I want what I had! I told them they shouldnt down grade my service to a lower box because broke. They siad the only way to get what I had was to order new. But said I had to send the replacement back. I said, I DONT THINK SO, I will activate this so I can watch TV and when the new one comes I will send it back. So after some more yelling they agreed. They send out a brand new one this time, still wrong model, now its a HR22-700, but it did RF remote sooooooooooo... I called back again and yelled, activated the new HR22-700, kept the HR21-700 and put it in my bedroom and sent back a standard IRD instead of the HR21-700 they wanted back, plus made them send me a free AM21 for it! ha ha Bottom line my screaming and yelling got me a new HR22-700 replacement and a free HR21-700 for my bedroom! Oh yeah plus the AM21... Both seem to be working fine for now...... NEVER settle with them. Speak to a supervisor and make them help you out. Oh yeah I called back in a couple days and played the 'look at what I had to go through, I am not happy card' and got free HBO and STARZ for 3 months. :hurah:


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

No such thing as an HR22-700 ... Please recheck the model number before you screw up the new people (new to D*) with bad info...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

1999cobra said:


> No such thing as an HR22-700 ... Please recheck the model number before you screw up the new people (new to D*) with bad info...


weakknees lists hr22-700, many people here mention hr22-700


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> No such thing as an HR22-700 ... Please recheck the model number before you screw up the new people (new to D*) with bad info...


Don't know if that's true.

However, this post says it's a HR22NC-100.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1782538&postcount=1

Mike


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

On my box which i bought direct from Best Buy HR22-100 -

*NOT 700 * the *NC* stands for *No Cables* when it's brought or bought from Mother D* thank you


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richlee said:


> Are you referring to the Protection Plan offered by D*?
> Doesn't that cost $5.99 per month?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I might be wrong, but if you have a bad unit and want to join the PP to have them handle that bad unit, you are charged about $15 for joining after the fact. With no problems you can join and I believe the charge is $5.99 a month. The $15 charge is a one time thing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> No such thing as an HR22-700 ... Please recheck the model number before you screw up the new people (new to D*) with bad info...


Nutz. I thought he really had a 22-700. I called the PP the other day and asked if they were gonna come out with either a 200 or a 700 and the person I talked to couldn't find any info about other models. Anybody that has read my posts knows what I think of the 100s in any model. My Costco just got a whole shipment of the 22-100s in and I searched the whole pallet looking for another manufacturer's suffix.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Don't know if that's true.
> 
> However, this post says it's a HR22NC-100.
> 
> ...


Just searched the D* site and I gotta say that is one of the worst websites to find anything on. Couldn't find one mention of models or manufacturers. Searched for HR22-700 and found over 1300 hits. Only four showed up on the page and I couldn't access any others. Frustrating.

I just called D* and asked again about other models of the 22 besides the 100 and they have no info at this time about a 22-700. Of course the CSR I got didn't seem to know a whole lot about anything and told me that I will find out about new models when they (meaning the average CSR) find out. It never ceases to amaze me how they can have such a good product and have such terrible customer service.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> weakknees lists hr22-700, many people here mention hr22-700


Just called Weaknees and they are NOT selling or listing HR22-700s.

Rich


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Just called Weaknees and they are NOT selling or listing HR22-700s.
> 
> Rich


Do you know why - ? Because there is no such thing as a HR22-700 but you just won't take my word for it will you - cause your one of those "I'll prove him wrong - people, aren't you?"







-







-


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> Do you know why - ? Because there is no such thing as a HR22-700 but you just won't take my word for it will you - cause your one of those "I'll prove him wrong - people, aren't you?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I thought there was a 22-700. I hope they come out with them. Doesn't hurt to check with sources other posters use. As for not wanting to take you word for something, where did that come from?

Rich


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

Read through the posts here:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/14/directvs-hr22-hd-dvr-filtering-out/#comments


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

HR21-700 + esata = HR22-700


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I never said I thought there was a 22-700. I hope they come out with them.Rich


Come out with what ...? The HR22-100 is out and it has a bigger hard drive than the HR21-700 get yourself educated ...:lol: :eek2:


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

houskamp said:


> HR21-700 + esata = HR22-700


Very good indeed -








-







-


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> Read through the posts here:
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/14/directvs-hr22-hd-dvr-filtering-out/#comments


I read the posts. What is your point?

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Just called Weaknees and they are NOT selling or listing HR22-700s.
> 
> Rich


they are listing it as a model they support their upgrades on. no idea if they are messed up or not, just odd the -700 is mentioned so often for something that does not exist.


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I read the posts. What is your point?
> 
> Rich


Look never mind - just forget it ... there is no HR22-700 - period O.K.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> Come out with what ...? The HR22-100 is out and it has a bigger hard drive than the HR21-700 get yourself educated ...:lol: :eek2:


Running out of patience here. I have seven HRs all with eSATAs and have been using them since the Fall of 06. I know exactly what the HR22-100 is. It is, quite simply, an HR21-100 with a 500 Gig hard drive and I would expect it to be as poor an HR as the rest of the 100s. The 700s of the 20s and 21s are the most stable of the HRs and that is why I am hoping for a 22-700. Or even a 22-200. Anything but a 22-100.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I never said I thought there was a 22-700. I hope they come out with them. Doesn't hurt to check with sources other posters use. As for not wanting to take you word for something, where did that come from?
> 
> Rich





1999cobra said:


> Come out with what ...? The HR22-100 is out and it has a bigger hard drive than the HR21-700 get yourself educated ...:lol: :eek2:


What difference does it make it it's a -100 or a -700. I have both in HR21s and there is no way to tell the difference unless I check the name plate data.

The functionality will be identical regardless of manufacturer.

Thus the reason there aren't different issues threads.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> they are listing it as a model they support their upgrades on. no idea if they are messed up or not, just odd the -700 is mentioned so often for something that does not exist.


Look, I've called the PP, called D* sales, and Weaknees and none of them knows anything about a 22-700. Good enough for me.

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder if its similar to what Best Buy was dong with some dvr's, using a false -# for their own tracking.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Running out of patience here. I have seven HRs all with eSATAs and have been using them since the Fall of 06. I know exactly what the HR22-100 is. It is, quite simply, an HR21-100 with a 500 Gig hard drive and I would expect it to be as poor an HR as the rest of the 100s. The 700s of the 20s and 21s are the most stable of the HRs and that is why I am hoping for a 22-700. Or even a 22-200. Anything but a 22-100.
> 
> Rich


Other than your own experience, what makes you say the -700s are more stable.

I have a HR21-100 and it's no more or less stable the my HR21-700 or my HR20-700.

You say something like that and the new members read it and think there is something wrong with any DVR that has a manufacturer code of -100.

Unless you have statistics that apply to the HR2x's as a whole, and you don't, you really shouldn't push your preceptions as fact.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> What difference does it make it it's a -100 or a -700. I have both in HR21s and there is no way to tell the difference unless I check the name plate data.
> 
> The functionality will be identical regardless of manufacturer.
> 
> ...


The difference is that I've personally had fifteen 20-100s and one 21-100 and none of them worked. It amazes me that anyone has one that works, but that's just because of my experiences with the 100s.

I will say that all the 100s I have had were replacements, but you'd think at least one would have worked wouldn't you? And the title of this thread begins with "HR22 died..." Did nothing to bolster my confidence with the 100s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Other than your own experience, what makes you say the -700s are more stable.


Nothing. What else could there be?



> I have a HR21-100 and it's no more or less stable the my HR21-700 or my HR20-700.


I believe you, Mike. Doesn't make me want to run out and buy one. I just don't trust them.



> You say something like that and the new members read it and think there is something wrong with any DVR that has a manufacturer code of -100.


I think there is too. Or I'd buy a 22-100.



> Unless you have statistics that apply to the HR2x's as a whole, and you don't, you really shouldn't push your preceptions as fact.


All I have is my own experience. If I could go buy a 22-100 and be assured that it would work, I would. And I'm not "pushing" anything. Just relating my experiences with the 100s.

Rich


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

rich584 said:


> The difference is that I've personally had fifteen 20-100s and one 21-100 and none of them worked. It amazes me that anyone has one that works, but that's just because of my experiences with the 100s.
> 
> I will say that all the 100s I have had were replacements, but you'd think at least one would have worked wouldn't you? And the title of this thread begins with "HR22 died..." Did nothing to bolster my confidence with the 100s.
> 
> Rich


15???

I've had 2 HR20-100s before I ever got a -700. The -100s have been extremely reliable for me. Sorry to hear about your experience, but I gotta go with Micro on this one. Stating, as you do with such conviction, that -100s are a POS is just not true. This forum backs that up.

15??? really? You've had 15 -100s in 2 years? And they haven't worked?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> I wonder if its similar to what Best Buy was dong with some dvr's, using a false -# for their own tracking.


I know the people at Weaknees and I don't think they would do something like that. BB, however...

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> The difference is that I've personally had fifteen 20-100s and one 21-100 and none of them worked. It amazes me that anyone has one that works, but that's just because of my experiences with the 100s.
> 
> I will say that all the 100s I have had were replacements, but you'd think at least one would have worked wouldn't you? And the title of this thread begins with "HR22 died..." Did nothing to bolster my confidence with the 100s.
> 
> Rich


For everyone you've had not work there are thousands that are just fine.

My HR21-100 has had less problems the my original HR20-700. I personally know two other people, friends locally, that have a HR21-100 and a HR20-100 and neither of them have problems.

You can't possibly extrapolate your own personal experience to the entire population.

SIXTEEN bad HR2x-100s?? That just is incredibly bad luck or there is something else wrong with your systems.

A failure rate that huge would be all over this and other forums. The fact that there isn't says that your assumptions are just that....assumptions based on personal experience and not factual information about the -100s as a whole.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I know the people at Weaknees and I don't think they would do something like that. BB, however...
> 
> Rich


I have no knowledge of how they operate and would not care to speculate on it. however, their webpage lists hr22-700 as supported for upgrade but they tell you on the phone they know nothing about an hr22-700?
I just find it odd thats all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BudShark said:


> 15???
> 
> I've had 2 HR20-100s before I ever got a -700. The -100s have been extremely reliable for me. Sorry to hear about your experience, but I gotta go with Micro on this one. Stating, as you do with such conviction, that -100s are a POS is just not true. This forum backs that up.
> 
> 15??? really? You've had 15 -100s in 2 years? And they haven't worked?


16 counting the 21. That one never got past the set up screen. I never said that they were a POS. I do look at other people's setups and am always amazed at the many people that list the 100s.

Maybe one day I'll get up the nerve to try a new 100. But not while there are other alternatives.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> I have no knowledge of how they operate and would not care to speculate on it. however, their webpage lists hr22-700 as supported for upgrade but they tell you on the phone they know nothing about an hr22-700?
> I just find it odd thats all.


I just searched the whole weaknees.com site and I can't find any mention of an HR22-700. Could you provide a link?

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.weaknees.com/hr20-700-directv-hd-dvr.php



> DirecTV HR20/21/22 INTERNAL Upgrade (for HR20-100, HR20-200, HR20-700, HR21-100, HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21 Pro, HR22-100, HR22-700 and all other HR20, HR21 and HR22 models)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> For everyone you've had not work there are thousands that are just fine.


OK, must be me.



> My HR21-100 has had less problems the my original HR20-700. I personally know two other people, friends locally, that have a HR21-100 and a HR20-100 and neither of them have problems.


OK, must be me.



> You can't possibly extrapolate your own personal experience to the entire population.


And yet I keep doing it.



> SIXTEEN bad HR2x-100s?? That just is incredibly bad luck or there is something else wrong with your systems.


Each one of those sixteen 100s were attached to sat feeds that had 700s on them running perfectly. There is nothing wrong with my system now. Before this Spring, when the Case Management group rebuilt my system is another story. Again, it is my habit to put a replacement on a pair of sat feeds that I know are good because I have a 700 running perfectly on those feeds.



> A failure rate that huge would be all over this and other forums. The fact that there isn't says that your assumptions are just that....assumptions based on personal experience and not factual information about the -100s as a whole.


I've never said it was a fact. Just related my experiences.

To go even further I've had close to 60 HRs since November of 06 and many of them were 700s. Some of them did work. I never got a 100 to work.

Every one of the four brand new HRs I have gotten, I still have. All those replacements were because of three HRs that I got from D* because I complained about their service.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> http://www.weaknees.com/hr20-700-directv-hd-dvr.php


OK, now I see what you mean. So I called them back and this time got Max on the phone and he saw what is in your link, but they don't have even the 22-100s yet and know nothing about the 700s. Seems like a typo and yet gives me hope that someone knows something about the 700s.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> OK, must be me.
> 
> OK, must be me.
> 
> And yet I keep doing it.


And yet it's still wrong. Someone just starting to do research will find a post from someone with 3100+ posts to his credit and read the following:


rich584 said:


> Running out of patience here. I have seven HRs all with eSATAs and have been using them since the Fall of 06. I know exactly what the HR22-100 is. It is, quite simply, an HR21-100 with a 500 Gig hard drive and I would expect it to be as poor an HR as the rest of the 100s. The 700s of the 20s and 21s are the most stable of the HRs and that is why I am hoping for a 22-700. Or even a 22-200. Anything but a 22-100.
> 
> Rich





> Each one of those sixteen 100s were attached to sat feeds that had 700s on them running perfectly. There is nothing wrong with my system now. Before this Spring, when the Case Management group rebuilt my system is another story. Again, it is my habit to put a replacement on a pair of sat feeds that I know are good because I have a 700 running perfectly on those feeds.
> 
> *I've never said it was a fact.* Just related my experiences.
> 
> ...


You didn't say it was fact but you did portray it _as fact_. Someone reading your original post, not knowing a thing about you, would read it as if it were so.

You state *"It is, quite simply, an HR21-100 with a 500 Gig hard drive and I would expect it to be as poor an HR as the rest of the 100s. The 700s of the 20s and 21s are the most stable of the HRs"*. No where in that post do you say it's your opinion.

A new member reading your post is gonna say "Holy Cow, I have a POS -100", "What should I do about it".

Rich I'm not trying to make you mad but, IMHO, you, me, and everyone else here has the responsibility to make sure what we post is correct or, if so, our opinion.

I appologize to the OP. I don't intent to hijack your thread.

My 2¢

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You made your point, Mike. 

Rich


----------



## richlee (Aug 1, 2007)

Gentlemen,

My compliments to you both.

Now someone lock this thread.


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> OK, now I see what you mean. So I called them back and this time got Max on the phone and he saw what is in your link, but they don't have even the 22-100s yet and know nothing about the 700s. Seems like a typo and yet gives me hope that someone knows something about the 700s.
> 
> Rich


You need to take your medication at once ...!!!:eek2:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

beating a dead horse here 

I was curious as to the possibility of typos when the -700 are mentioned.
a tech at solid signal looked at a bunch of hr22's (these are a great bunch of people btw) and every one they have is a hr22-100.
this had to be a typo started somewhere and then propagated as many have thought.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> beating a dead horse here
> 
> I was curious as to the possibility of typos when the -700 are mentioned.
> a tech at solid signal looked at a bunch of hr22's (these are a great bunch of people btw) and every one they have is a hr22-100.
> this had to be a typo started somewhere and then propagated as many have thought.


I wish you would have done that a lot earlier.:lol:

Rich


----------



## directv user (Oct 9, 2008)

hi, i wonder if someone know the brand of this HR22 receiver? For me, it appear like is Directv brand, but I know that they bought this receiver from other company. Anybody knows which company is? LG, Samsung, Tivo?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

directv user said:


> hi, i wonder if someone know the brand of this HR22 receiver? For me, it appear like is Directv brand, but I know that they bought this receiver from other company. Anybody knows which company is? LG, Samsung, Tivo?


Thompson. All 100s are Thompson. 200s are Samsung, 700s are Pace.

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I wish you would have done that a lot earlier.:lol:
> 
> Rich


lol, actually I did but ti took a few hours for them to get back to me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> lol, actually I did but ti took a few hours for them to get back to me.


At least they called you. That was nice of them.

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

well, email. but still they took the time to check and to respond, that was awesome of them. I said it was an extremely unusual request to put some rumors/questions to rest and they stepped up. great people to work with.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> well, email. but still they took the time to check and to respond, that was awesome of them. I said it was an extremely unusual request to put some rumors/questions to rest and they stepped up. great people to work with.


I gotta check them out. Thanx.

Rich


----------

